# 1st time gooda



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey all.
Smoked some gooda tonight on the big chief with the door cracked open and with applewood pellets. Left it in for 2hrs and pulled it.
Looks goods and smells great but came out a little soft and really oily.

Too long in the smoke? Outside temp is 44* and smoker just barely felt warm.

Thinking of putting in fridge overnigjt uncovered after setting on counter for an hour. 
Good idea or not?
Thanks. Still learning.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

What was the temp of the smoker?    Dry off with paper towels and let sit uncovered overnight


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Don't have a temp probe on or in. Like I said the top was just barely warm. Could lay hand on it no problem.
I'll dry it off b4 putting in fridge uncovered overnight. Then I'll vac pack and let mellow for awhile b4 eating.

Time will tell....

Thanks!


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

What about a loose wrap in parchment paper b4 putting in fridge overnight? Would that let it breathe or would it be better to leave uncovered in fridge tonight?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

Barely warm on the outside might be to warm for cheese in the inside


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

I leave uncovered but in my meat fridge.  If your using the kitchen fridge, I would wrap loose.


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I leave uncovered but in my meat fridge.  If your using the kitchen fridge, I would wrap loose.


Ok. I'll loose wrap in parchment when I put it in. 
The cheese didn't melt on the end of the wedge but the marks from the rack are deeper than I've had b4.
Only 3rd time smoking cheese and 1st with gooda. Just making sure it's going to be ok to eat. Don't want to be fertilizing daisies any sooner than necessary! Ha!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

It will be fine to eat no matter what.


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> It will be fine to eat no matter what.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Forgot a picture.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 19, 2019)

Looking at your pics the cheese appears med-rare. I can see the beginnings of the meltdown stage. Just pat it with a clean paper towel and let it rest in the fridge overnight on a wire rack. I loosely cover mine with plastic wrap(by loosely I mean just lay it over the cheese). Then vacuum seal in the morning. 

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 19, 2019)

MFG, Gouda is a soft cheese compared to a cheddar ,it doesn't take much heat  to have a melt down. Your cheese will be fine after a rest.


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks guys!
I see something amazin in my future. 

I still had good smoke rolling and got greedy leaving it smoker as long I did. Live and learn! Still liking the big chief even if it ain't a real smoker.


----------

